# Fingers Crossed



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

1) Only four hours to go

2) and with a fantastic exchange rate

3) plus 710 approval

We will wait and see.....


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Damnedly intriguing!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> 1) Only four hours to go
> 
> 2) and with a fantastic exchange rate
> 
> ...


B*%ger! He's going to be posting another piccie of another watch that will make me







with envy, and jealous







and kind of hacked orf









That'll be about 5 past 9 then! - I'm *not* going to look till I come in at around 10.30 to-night! so there!







It'll be an Elgin or another Hamilton, and it'll be bl**dy gorgeous, I can tell!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

500 caliber?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

come on then how did you wangle part 3) ?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

pg tips said:


> come on then how did you wangle part 3) ?


It's for her


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Lost out...second highest bidder.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

You get nothing! You lose! Good Day, Sir.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh come on FGS! If'n you ain't got, tell us what the hair-oil it was and we can go look at it!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mel said:


> Oh come on FGS! If'n you ain't got, tell us what the hair-oil it was and we can go look at it!


OK Mel.









It was this Hamilton Spectra







...may have lost out on this particular one, but at least the 710 is all primed for me to get one, so 95% of the battle is won.

Spectra

Paul


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Oh come on FGS! If'n you ain't got, tell us what the hair-oil it was and we can go look at it!
> ...


See, told you! It's another beaut! I like the sort of deco-ish "Odeon" look of it, at sight I would have put the design earlier than 1950, more like 40's and early 40's at that. Hope you can come up with one for her indoors.

(my budget of Â£50 or 100$ wouldn't quite stretch, deff!







)


----------

